# How sure are you about your Socionics type?



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

How sure are you about what Socionics type you are? How have you come to this conclusion?


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

I will likely never be 100% certain about my type, but after having been identified by every notable source I can possibly find (truly the least notable of which were MBTI practitioners... Licenses a good typer do not make...) It would take a strong argument for me to believe I wasn't the type I am. 

Between that and my own analysis after reading psychological types and Lenore Thomson, I'm relatively certain.

It's at least best fit.

I could see an argument for LIE, but I doubt it.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

-Alpha- said:


> I will likely never be 100% certain about my type, but after having been identified by every notable source I can possibly find (truly the least notable of which were MBTI practitioners... Licenses alot good typer do not make...) It would take a strong argument for me to believe I wasn't the type I am.
> 
> Between that and my own analysis after reading psychological types and Lenore Thomson, I'm relatively certain.
> 
> ...


he confirned mine thnat mudst be true!!!


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Hotaru said:


> he confirned mine thnat mudst be true!!!


Using post 2000 on this.

I try. Though my typing is mostly reeeeeeeally intelligent guessing than real deep, critical analysis.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

-Alpha- said:


> Using post 2000 on this.
> 
> I try. Though my typing is mostly reeeeeeeally intelligent guessing than real deep, critical analysis.


I stole your 2000th virginity ;333
But yeah i was lawys an IEE (is it IEE im too sdrunk to remember) and it fits purrfctkly


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Hotaru said:


> I stole your 2000th virginity ;333
> But yeah i was lawys an IEE (is it IEE im too sdrunk to remember) and it fits purrfctkly


Charming...


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

-Alpha- said:


> Charming...


When am I not


----------



## Draki (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm actually sure that I'm LII but of course I'm always up for discussion. So I'll never be 100% sure. 

I see myself in Alpha Quadra and researcher club, with all the reinin dichotomies a LII has, and also see the functions in the right positions with Se as PoLR and Te in the ignoring function. Need help with Si and Fe. And of course I see my first two functions as Ti and Ne. 
I could see that Ni is also strong function and a part of my life (because in socionics Ni is more about time) and also Fi fits for the role function.

LII fits. 

EDIT: I'll give you some reasons why I could be wrong with my type. 
- I used wikisocion to learn about socionics so if that source is not a trustworthy one I maybe misunderstood the system and mistyped myself. But as far as I know wikisocion is a good source.
- As far as I know socionics is not always correctly translated to English. So I wonder if the original articles in russian teach socionics in a different way? I don't speak russian or lithuanian so I don't know. 
- I'm still sometimes confused about how an MBTI INTP could be an INTp / ILI in socionics. But I've read that even some experts say it's possible, so I always have the feeling that there are certain aspects which I still don't really understand. 

But like I said I see myself in the Alpha Quadra and also noticed that I don't like the Gamma Quadra so much. The intertype relationships seem to fit in my case. So that would be LII again. I heard introverion and extroversion is quite different in socionics (not like: being energized by people or not) so perhaps I could be an ILE. But I relate more to Se in the PoLR position and so on. Like I described it above.

So I would say I'm at least 90% sure to be LII but I can't be 100% sure because there are topics I don't understand or don't have the right sources for.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

1: Reinin (all of them line up for my type)
2: Cognitive style
3: Model A
4: Intertype

I really can't find any reason to doubt my own type given how the current system is defined and understood.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

I keep swinging between ISFj & ENFp. I'm pretty sure I'm either one or the other with very strong Fi.
No idea really. I seem to have strong Ne & Fi to be honest, but I'm a ESI stereotype minus the neat part.

1: Reinin most of them line up for both IEE & ESI (the common ones)
2: Cognitive style is Holographic for sure (shared by both types)
3: Model A - all I know is that I'm 100% a Fi-Te user.
4: Intertype - no idea. Never met my dual & I get along with my LSI conflictor as IEE & I tend to argue with ENTJs a lot (many are just mistyped assholes and that is why). I get along really well with some ESIs and others I think are just talking idealistic bullshit with no firm logical footing, so we argue.* I can and do go cold turkey on ethics (when devil's advocating) every now and then to favor factual logic & consider ethics personal and circumstantial with 0 value in a truly objective reality void of conscious relationships.*

I'm definitely not as social or as much of a pushover as a IEE & I'm disorganized and messy as fuck unlike the ESI descriptions, but mess & disorganization makes me chaotic & depressed (it affects my state of mind negatively)+I don't think I have as much a problem with Ne or logic as the ESI descriptions make it out to be, but I have no point of reference.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I walked on the hot coals of 6 questionnaires, all pointing to ILE, but determined LII through self-examination and obvious factual information in the real world that could not be ignored-- Mainly, my psychologically introverted inclination.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm only sure of my type because Entropic told me so and I want to blow him.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm never _sure_ sure of anything. Keeping that into account, I think my type fits me decently ^^ If we got a little liberal with the stereotype avoidance, perhaps. 

I never did much thorough study of Socionics myself; I just have grasped the majority of its content from conversations, suggestions and forum posts, with the occasional random article reading. From the concepts I have coalesced so far, this is what seems to work. That's how I came to a working conclusion, I guess.



Stampede said:


> I'm only sure of my type because Entropic told me so and I want to blow him.


Face my wrath, bitch.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Amaterasu said:


> I'm never _sure_ sure of anything. Keeping that into account, I think my type fits me decently ^^ If we got a little liberal with the stereotype avoidance, perhaps.
> 
> I never did much thorough study of Socionics myself; I just have grasped the majority of its content from conversations, suggestions and forum posts, with the occasional random article reading. From the concepts I have coalesced so far, this is what seems to work. That's how I came to a working conclusion, I guess.
> 
> ...


lmao yumad


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Stampede said:


> lmao yumad


meh, it was a joke. I didn't want to see that ugly face in return. So repulsive.


----------



## Riptide (Feb 13, 2014)

At least 75% (up to 90%) sure for me. I blind-typed myself through Reinin and Cognitive style. Then read Group behaviour and Model A. Pretty much settle for IEE.


----------



## Inheritance (Jul 20, 2014)

50 - 80%

My MBTI is INFP while my Socionics type is EII (INFj). They both seem very fitting to me, but unsure that if I'm INFP in MBTI; shouldn't I be IEI in Socionics then or vice versa?


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Inheritance said:


> 50 - 80%
> 
> My MBTI is INFP while my Socionics type is EII (INFj). They both seem very fitting to me, but unsure that if I'm INFP in MBTI; shouldn't I be IEI in Socionics then or vice versa?


Nope! That would fit perfectly.
INFP is Fi/Ne
INFj(EII) is Fi/Ne as well. 

There's a J/P switch between the systems.


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

Amaterasu said:


> I never did much thorough study of Socionics myself; *I just have grasped the majority of its content from conversations, suggestions and forum posts, with the occasional random article reading*. From the concepts I have coalesced so far, this is what seems to work. That's how I came to a working conclusion, I guess.


Is this how you generally approach learning typology or abstract theories? I do the same thing. A lot of people seem to have a systematized approach to learning typology theories such as studying the origins and history behind the systems or some shit like that. My idea of learning typology is to just read a fuck ton of forum posts and talk to people, basically absorbing massive loads of information until things just start to click. Motherfuckin' Se approach, bitches! Though I must say, man, has it been inefficient as fuck lol.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Hk-47 said:


> Is this how you generally approach learning typology or abstract theories? I do the same thing. A lot of people seem to have a systematized approach to learning typology theories such as studying the origins and history behind the systems or some shit like that. My idea of learning typology is to just read a fuck ton of forum posts and talk to people, basically absorbing massive loads of information until things just start to click. Motherfuckin' Se approach, bitches! Though I must say, man, has it been inefficient as fuck lol.


I'm not into a vast number of abstract theories (though I would love to be, sure) so I don't know if this holds true everywhere, but I suspect it does. I have attempted to systematize my approach, like I sat down on some afternoons like ok, I'm gonna open these sites and read this shit and learn real typology but it barely lasted a few fucking minutes. I just keep track of the right information sources, have a keen eye for new facts, and grasp things rapidly. With this I can get by well enough, though I probably won't become a typology master. Oh well ^^

Usually in many scheduled debates or events of that sort I don't even do much, or any research even if I'm required to. I'm honestly too bored to digest gigantic volumes full of research material so I look up a few relevant things, go there and rely on the flow of the conversation and the points made by others to create something of my own to say. Planning is as comforting as it is anxiety-inducing, and often the greatest satisfaction comes from spontaneity of thought and speech.


----------

